# 95mmrenegade's Push Sprayer



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Started work today..

Mockup 1 - axle and wheel will be moved back 1-2", final placement will be determined to find a neutral balance point.



Mockup 2


Handle bars


Frame and mini boom


Battery hold down


Axle start


Axles drilled before welding


Working on boom uprights


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

This is a great build. Are you also doing a video log?


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Looks cool - What is your boom height going to be at?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Lawn_newbie said:


> This is a great build. Are you also doing a video log?


No this project has enough man hours as it sits.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

crussell said:


> Looks cool - What is your boom height going to be at?


That's one thing I am not 100% sure on. They say 20" spread and 20" high... is 20" nozzle tip or boom centerline. Probably going to make the nozzle tips 19.75" and cant them forward 3-5 degrees. There is a 2" difference between the boom centerline and the nozzle tips. Probably over designing it but that's how I am hardwired.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Base is tack welded together
Tank fits perfect
Battery has about 1/16" play total
Need to weld some nuts to some 1x1 and weld that to the top of the struts to hold the tank and battery box
Retaining straps are 3/4"
Wheels are 10" solid tires
Pump is ~5 gpm and 60psi and the plan is to run it at 60psi
Probably 2 more solid days and will be finished. Going to paint it with a self etching primer and then just a black top coat.
Need to find some grips.

Base support plates for the tank(2) and battery will be rosette welded inplace


Mocking up tie down straps




Getting closer


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

@wardconnor @Ware


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

:thumbup: :nod:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Looks freaking awesome!!! :thumbup: (This thread really makes me wish I had learned to weld)


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh yeah!


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

About 5 hours in total, finish line is in sight.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

@Ware @wardconnor

Do you guys think the boom should be removable? Maybe attach it with bolts?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Do you guys think the boom should be removable? Maybe attach it with bolts?


With 3 nozzles (~40") you could probably go either way. With more nozzles I would make it foldable or removable.


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> Do you guys think the boom should be removable? Maybe attach it with bolts?


Sprayer is looking good! I would go with a removable boom - attached with plastic wing nuts.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

My boom absolutely has to be removable. It is 80 inches long. With it being that long it is very difficult to get in and out of the garage.

I agree with Ware. You could probably get away with a 3 nozzle but anything bigger and you will need it to fold or be removable.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Need suggestions on pump placement.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Looking great @95mmrenegade. Having the ability and resources to weld when needed would be awesome. Quick question; should the center nozzle body have a triple hose shank like this one, and the ones on the end terminate into a single hose shank like this one?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

100% right, They did not list a triple in the style I got. Not sure. I used a T...


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Alpine said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys think the boom should be removable? Maybe attach it with bolts?
> ...


I like it. Let me source some. Thanks


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> 100% right, They did not list a triple in the style I got. Not sure. I used a T...


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

What's left:
Pump mount
Wiring
Tidy up the plumbing
Weld the handle bars on
Paint
Test run


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Did you consider using single shank nozzle bodies for the outer two nozzles?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> Did you consider using single shank nozzle bodies for the outer two nozzles?


I got them.


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

I vote putting it on the handle at an angle like the second picture. With the majority of the wiring back there you should be able to run the wires through the tubing up to the handle for a cleaner look.

Nice job!


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

NanserbE said:


> I vote putting it on the handle at an angle like the second picture. With the majority of the wiring back there you should be able to run the wires through the tubing up to the handle for a cleaner look.
> 
> Nice job!


The second picture puts it on an angle under the front, the battery is on the back. I am leaning toward putting it next to the battery so as you mentioned the wiring is short and everything is compact.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Dude... This is on pointe


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

That looks awesome! I made one here recently too. Are you using tip filters? I've found mine seem to still clog and I think the supply line needs one instead.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I have a filter on the pump feed and I have stainless 5psi filters for the nozzles just not sure if I am going to use them.

I do need to find some type of tube hinges for the wings on the boom if anyone has recommendations.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Are you planning on adding a caster wheel in the front ?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> Are you planning on adding a caster wheel in the front ?


At this point, I was planning on just putting a kickstand in the back like a spreader. Basically your suggesting making it a 3 wheeler and you just push it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I was just thinking it would be more stable if you need to stop and pick something up or to clear a clogged nozzle.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> I was just thinking it would be more stable if you need to stop and pick something up or to clear a clogged nozzle.


I have basically a T that goes on the back as a kick stand that will hold it up. I can always look at adding a 3rd wheel so it's basically a 3 wheeler


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Handle bars are tack'd into place, pump mount is welded on, started the nutserts and discovered I dont have any 10-24 screws
Should be finished tonight(minus the cool TLF paint job)


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Fab work is complete
Plumbing is done
Jerry rigged the wiring to test the setup
Ran it at 55psi with red xr nozzles
Pump for some reason will not go higher than 55psi. Pump pulses
Found a few small leaks where I did not tighten the fittings enough
Will tear it down Wednesday to prep for paint and start final assembly.

It feels very balanced, slightly rear heavy, the spray pattern is impressive to say the least with just 3 nozzles, stream is strong and wide.

Last thing on the list is grab a set of bicycle grips.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It's looking great!


----------



## LawnCareNut (May 31, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> My boom absolutely has to be removable. It is 80 inches long. With it being that long it is very difficult to get in and out of the garage.


That's what she said.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

LawnCareNut said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > My boom absolutely has to be removable. It is 80 inches long. With it being that long it is very difficult to get in and out of the garage.
> ...


Well that escalated quickly.

Still need to find a solution for the "wings" have 1 - 16" section for each side to add a 4th and 5th spray head. Need to figure out how to either make it telescopic, folding, or retractable.

It would be cool of it had little spring balls that allowed the boom to collapse and extend with balls falling into detent.


----------



## LawnCareNut (May 31, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> LawnCareNut said:
> 
> 
> > wardconnor said:
> ...


Thank you for doing this BTW - I'm following closely. I'm a dude with none of these kinds of skills but I have a hard itch to really try it. I watch a lot of AvE and SV Seeker too, which then tells me I got no chance. Your post is giving me confidence back the other way. Thanks for that.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Painted chassis
Picked up 3/4" line and fittings to test to eliminate the pump pulsing at high psi.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

LawnCareNut said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > LawnCareNut said:
> ...


Everyone starts somewhere. If you want to learn a new skillset it's easy to pick up. You can either TIG(my preference due to its precision but it's a slower process) or MIG weld. MiG is easier to pick up and it does not require as much coordination. You can probably buy a machine for a couple hundred, get a bottle full of gas and an auto darkening helmet. Start with some scrap metal, clean it and start getting feel of it.

I started when I was 8 or 9, my dad had a oxy/acetelain welder(basically a 2 gas cutting torch) I put the precision tip on, grabbed some coat hangers out of my parents closet and start making puddles between 2 metals and adding the coat hanger to fuse them.

If you need any suggestions send me a PM and we can look at some low cost options to get started. It's cool to be able to fix or create things to suit your needs. Eastwood is a reliable place to start or if you want to go really inexpensive there is harbor freight.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Done!
Swapped the supply hose out for a 3/4" and not it will now pump at 62-64psi.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

That turned out pretty sweet! How much would you guess you have in parts?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

600 total


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Suweet!
:thumbup:


----------



## BaggerVance (Jul 10, 2018)

Nice work. That looks pretty slick.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> 600 total


Nice work!


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

I love it. Nice build - you can't get quality like that from an off the self commercial product.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Tomorrow is first "test session". Spraying 2 yards, starting with PGR + FEature + Bifen in the AM followed by Air8 + RGS + Humic12 in the evening. Will probably throw down some fert Monday.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

What a great project! That looks really great, and I want to thank you for taking the time to take plenty of pictures, and document your progress. Do you have any concerns about the wheels/tires being hard plastic, and not pneumatic? Is the diameter of the wheels going to make it difficult to push across a thick lawn that might or might not have bumps, i.e. smaller wheels/harder to push vs larger wheels/easier to push?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> What a great project! That looks really great, and I want to thank you for taking the time to take plenty of pictures, and document your progress. Do you have any concerns about the wheels/tires being hard plastic, and not pneumatic? Is the diameter of the wheels going to make it difficult to push across a thick lawn that might or might not have bumps, i.e. smaller wheels/harder to push vs larger wheels/easier to push?


The wheels are 10" tall solid rubber tires. Only concern is of they sit over night with water in the tank they get small flat spots. It is extremely easy to push probably helped by a low center of gravity. It seems easier to push than a full lesco spreader. Time will tell.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

1st test run went ok.
Used 7.75 gallons to cover 5k with red nozzles at 55psi
Sprayed Bifen IT, FEature and Tnex-Primo plus marker

Going to make a few changes to the design going forward
1) adding a wheel in the back instead of the kick stand
2) fix a very slow leak on the supply line
3) make the boom swivel perpendicular to the tank
4) change the wheels over to pneumatic wheels
Sprayed 2 yards @Micah_gear and seemed to work well. No complaints on coverage.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

https://youtu.be/psYOnPo5T20


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@wardconnor and I are flattered to be the inspiration behind this, but I'm changing the subject of this topic to give you the credit you deserve for this creation. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

&#128513;


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think the pneumatic tires will be a nice addition.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think the pneumatic tires will be a nice addition.


They are actually half the price of the solid rubber tires and hopefully they wont flat spot. I will get them swapped out this week.


----------



## Micah_gear (Jul 11, 2018)

This thing is the real deal. Very nice build 95mmrenegade. Spray was even and precise. Very easy to control. Happy to have Phil as my neighbor!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

@Mightyquinn is my true inspiration. I'd call him my hero.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

@Micah_gear 
@95mmrenegade

Inquiring minds want to know...

Between the two yards, who holds the domination title?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

@Micah_gear hands down has better grass, we have talked and it's almost like his grass is a different variety. We both do the exact thing almost to a T and on extremely close schedules. His front is better than my front, my back is better this his back, his color *crushes* my color, my shrubs have a slight advantage. Both are strong. I have always thought he had some secret unicorn piss that he uses and refuses to let me in on the secret.😆


----------



## Micah_gear (Jul 11, 2018)

@Lawn_newbie 
Don't let @95mmrenegade fool you. We both look about the same. One day, i look better, next day, he's 2 notches above me. His backyard is 8 notches above me always.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Saw this beast in person on Sunday...it's legit!


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Man, that turned out super nice. I'll have to go back and re read all the details of the thread.


----------



## Micah_gear (Jul 11, 2018)

Some pics day after 95mmRenegade's sprayer application.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It's so cool that you guys are all in the same neighborhood. :thumbup:


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Micah_gear said:


> Some pics day after 95mmRenegade's sprayer application.


That color is ridiculous @Micah_gear


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Swapped out wheels and added a caster for a level stance.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Still need to find a solution for the "wings" have 1 - 16" section for each side to add a 4th and 5th spray head. Need to figure out how to either make it telescopic, folding, or retractable.
> It would be cool of it had little spring balls that allowed the boom to collapse and extend with balls falling into detent.


Solid work on the fabrication.
Did you figure out the retracting boom or are you just going to have it rotate to the side?

I do believe using a square boom, rather than round, could make for an easier process. I used round 1/2" AL tube for my boom, and had to address the nozzle bracket rotating on the boom. Furthermore, it seems significantly easier to find hinges for square "tubing" rather than round tubing. The only hinges I could find for round tubing were for marine/sail boat purposes and were very costly.


----------



## Micah_gear (Jul 11, 2018)

reidgarner said:


> Micah_gear said:
> 
> 
> > Some pics day after 95mmRenegade's sprayer application.
> ...


Thanks Reid


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > Still need to find a solution for the "wings" have 1 - 16" section for each side to add a 4th and 5th spray head. Need to figure out how to either make it telescopic, folding, or retractable.
> ...


Not yet... working on it though.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Hey, I recognize those wheels. Same ones I have on my air compressor cart that I put together in a hurry but is still serving its purpose.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Wow, great work! Very impressive! I live right down the road from you off of 85 and would love to come test that beast out one day. I will say I am glad I do not live next to you and @Micah_gear , that's some intense competition!

Quick question- I know with the Chapin Push version, many on here have had issues with too much product left in the tank after the spray as stopped. Were you able to find a solution for this in your build?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

There is no solution minus using something like a nitrogen push. We mix 3 gallons of hot water to mix the granules and chemicals. Red nozzles need 8.25 total gallons, browns are 11 gallons. After we are done spraying, I disconnect the boom and drain the lines and tank into my chapin 2 gallon pump sprayer and spray the edges by sidewalks or curbs with PGR or if I am doing soil/pre-e spray your trouble spots.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Pre PGR and Feature




Post pgr and Feature


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Round 2 came today, swapped to Brown AI nozzles at 55psi, sprayed a mix of the Green County Biostim pack(Humic+RGS+Air8+Microgreen). 11 gallons for 5k of coverage with about .5 gallon left in the lines and sump. Not crazy about the wheel on the back.

I am not crazy about the microgreen as the iron easily stains the concrete where other iron products dont seem to have the same effect.

Burned up the switch today, going to order a replacement switch and add a relay to power the pump. Work in progress but should be all set soon.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Pre PGR and Feature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I spy some mower bob? I was starting to see quite a bit of it in my lawn. Partially why I decided to do a mid-season scalp.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

It's new sod, never leveled. Probably could use some sand to get rid of the washboard


----------



## roundrockag (May 17, 2018)

Did the switch burn up due to too much load from the pump? Love the build, BTW. I've followed it along as you did it. I'm hoping to put together a build myself over the winter or spring. MQ shared his parts list with me and I modified it. I don't have a nice high dollar spreader like a Lesco to dock onto, but rather a cheap $30 Scotts broadcaster from the big box store. I figured I would just do a dedicated sprayer rig, much like what you've done. I don't have a welder, or the skillset to use one, but I would like to eventually have both. What I found, via the Northern Tools website is a cart that is designed for either a hose reel or a pressure washer. The cart looks pretty good and at $60 (including 10" flat free tires), it looks like it would be a good candidate to build from. I figured using some aluminum angle iron to attach some mounting brackets for the tank and the battery, and then constructing a boom (removable) shouldn't be too difficult of an operation. If I calculated my parts list correctly, It would be in the $450 range for a very similar setup. Here's a link to the cart if anyone is interested:

www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200612344_200612344

Please keep us up-to-date on the relay wiring and if that fixed the problem on your switch.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

roundrockag said:


> Did the switch burn up due to too much load from the pump? Love the build, BTW. I've followed it along as you did it. I'm hoping to put together a build myself over the winter or spring. MQ shared his parts list with me and I modified it. I don't have a nice high dollar spreader like a Lesco to dock onto, but rather a cheap $30 Scotts broadcaster from the big box store. I figured I would just do a dedicated sprayer rig, much like what you've done. I don't have a welder, or the skillset to use one, but I would like to eventually have both. What I found, via the Northern Tools website is a cart that is designed for either a hose reel or a pressure washer. The cart looks pretty good and at $60 (including 10" flat free tires), it looks like it would be a good candidate to build from. I figured using some aluminum angle iron to attach some mounting brackets for the tank and the battery, and then constructing a boom (removable) shouldn't be too difficult of an operation. If I calculated my parts list correctly, It would be in the $450 range for a very similar setup. Here's a link to the cart if anyone is interested:
> 
> www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200612344_200612344
> 
> Please keep us up-to-date on the relay wiring and if that fixed the problem on your switch.


I dont think the switch was rated for that much current. New switch just got here and going to wire a relay in for good measure.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

As you found out, switches aren't normally rated to carry the full load, instead needing a relay to keep the switch from burning out prematurely. You can buy ones that are but a relay is usually cheaper

Nice design and fab work


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

30 amp relay, soldered all connections, heat shrink, this will never fail. At least I hope.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

this looks like it could make a nice diy sprayer frame

https://www.amazon.com/Speedway-7479-Capacity-Heavy-Duty-Trailer/dp/B00T9SJSV6/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=trailer+dolly&qid=1551828133&s=gateway&sr=8-2


----------



## Vredenner_76 (Aug 19, 2019)

I have built a similar sprayer. However, I have problems with the pressure when I use the Teejet filter.

Then the amount of liters per minute is reduced by half. Even without the filter insert.

do you have an idea and can help a German LCN?


----------

